# Glendora Mountain Road



## pmc1

Does anyone know if it's open for cycling?

Open all the way to baldy village?

Only on weekends?

How about open during the week?



pmc


----------



## -CM-

GMR from the bottom from Sierra Madre Blvd is closed up to the junction at Glendora Ridge Rd. to all traffic M-F, but open to cyclists and pedestrians on weekends. The back side, frrom East Fork to GRR is open to traffic every day, as is Glendora Ridge Rd. out to Mt Baldy Village. 

GMR/GRR is one of my favorite places to cycle.


----------



## pmc1

Thanks


----------



## Pierre

went there yesterday, the road was in very good condition. Some cars/motorcycles on the Ridge road, nothing too bad.


----------



## steve_e_f

yeah that's an epic ride to the top! love that road. We got stopped by police and sent back down when we tried to ride it on a Monday A.M.


----------



## CC39

Hi, just moved to this area, so not familiar w/ the geography around the
starting point, but can you tell me where's a good place to park
my car at the bottom of the GMR , what about parking
at the bottom of Mt. Baldy Road? THANKS.


----------



## stihl

A good place to park is at Encanto Park in Duarte to go up GMR/Mt Baldy.


----------



## jm3

*Yep, that's a great place...*



CC39 said:


> Hi, just moved to this area, so not familiar w/ the geography around the
> starting point, but can you tell me where's a good place to park
> my car at the bottom of the GMR , what about parking
> at the bottom of Mt. Baldy Road? THANKS.


Park in the lot right at the bottom of Baldy Rd (I forget the name of the street it intersects with). It gives you a great warm-up before hitting GMR.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm

jm3 said:


> Park in the lot right at the bottom of Baldy Rd (I forget the name of the street it intersects with). It gives you a great warm-up before hitting GMR.


Do you mean Glendora RIDGE Road? Actually GMR ends roughly 12mi from Baldy Rd. 

It's GRR that connects GMR to Baldy Rd.


----------



## Ohm_S.Ohm

*G-mapped: Glendora Mountain Road Via Hwy 39 and East Fork*



stihl said:


> A good place to park is at Encanto Park in Duarte to go up GMR/Mt Baldy.


http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=173903

If you zoom in you will see the starting point of Encanto Park, just across the San Gabriel River from Hwy 39.

Also, click on the link to view the elevation graph. Highest point of this loop is 3433' elevation!


----------



## Bixe

*More San Gabriel Canyon*

Thanks for the excellent map for those of us who appreciate the level of route detail.

Rode much of your same loop Thursday AM. I continued up San Gabriel Canyon to the West Fork and rode it to the Dam and back down before continuing on up the East Fork leg. As the GMR south of GRR is closed M-F daylight hours, I rode up GRR over to Baldy Village, back down San Antonio Canyon and through town back to Encanto Park (a bit over 75 miles).

I recommend riding San Gabriel Canyon during the weekdays as the traffic is quite minimal. If you ride the Canyon on weekends, get an early start to beat the traffic. On weekends, I'm more inclined to ride up GMR from Glendora over the top and down into East Fork, then back up to GRR and over to Baldy. Return any way you like, but I do like bombing back down the GMR switchbacks.

I highly recommend riding the West Fork Road if you are going up San Gabriel Canyon. That loop is worth all the trouble of riding the Canyon. Bonus KOM points for riding the last half mile up the ramp to the top of Cogswell Dam.


----------



## CC39

Ohm_S.Ohm said:


> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=173903
> 
> If you zoom in you will see the starting point of Encanto Park, just across the San Gabriel River from Hwy 39.
> 
> Also, click on the link to view the elevation graph. Highest point of this loop is 3433' elevation!


What is the difference b/w going up G.Cyn. Rd -East Fork and descend
on GMR versus, going up GMR and descending GCyn.Rd. in terms of
gradient/difficulty, traffic, scenery? Thanks.


----------



## mechanical g

We need to keep GMR closed to cars forever.
I love that ride.
Once repairs are made to GMR will it open to cars?


----------



## -CM-

CC39 said:


> What is the difference b/w going up G.Cyn. Rd -East Fork and descend
> on GMR versus, going up GMR and descending GCyn.Rd. in terms of
> gradient/difficulty, traffic, scenery? Thanks.


My preference is to do the loop clockwise (up SG Cyn, East Fork, GMR). The climb up SG Canyon rolls a bit, and it's better to get that out of the way in the morning. Also, traffic is less in the morning. And I like the descent down the fron of GMR much more than the back.

But it's nice to go the other way once in awhile, although you don't want to go that way until the fall, when all the picnicers go away again. That canyon is the most popular place in the Angeles National Forest, and it gets really busy in the summer. Hot too.



mechanical g said:


> We need to keep GMR closed to cars forever.
> I love that ride.
> Once repairs are made to GMR will it open to cars?


Alas, it will indeed be open for cars again some day. Although progress seems very slow, so I don't think it will be for awhile. It was incredible when the entire road was closed AND Glendora Ridge Rd was closed. It was that way for a long time. Sure was nice.


----------



## stihl

I rarely see a car on Glendora Ridge anyway. 

Descending GMR down to Glendora never gets old. Just don't overshoot the tight corners..or your dead.
Speaking of overshooting corners, last month while climbing GMR from East Fork, I saw tire skid marks on a corner through one of the rails. And this is near the top of the climb..Uuggh..still gives me the creeps thinking about it. Anyhow, ride safe everyone!


----------



## LCFrecrider

I had been checking out this thread for a while and did GMR and some of GRR today. It is great. If you go to Baldy and come down into Claremont, waht si the best route back to the base of GMR?


----------



## -CM-

LCFrecrider said:


> I had been checking out this thread for a while and did GMR and some of GRR today. It is great. If you go to Baldy and come down into Claremont, waht si the best route back to the base of GMR?


Stay on Mt Baldy Rd until it end at Mills. If you look slightly to the right up Mill Ave, you will see an entrance to a bike path. Take the bike path and stay on it until it ends at Baseline Rd. It's a nice bike path. Turn onto Baseline, which becomes Rt 66, then Foothill. It's a nice, wide boulevard, and you can make good time one it. One you get back to Glendora, take a right up Valley Center Drive, and stay on it until it ends at Sierrra Madre Blvd, and you are there. You can see this route very well on Google Earth.

This isn't a bad route, but doing an out-and-back on GMR-GRR is MUCH better. I've done the Mt Baldy Rd ooption a few time, usually when when weather has been too threatening to risk going back on GRR. (It can turn bad quickly in the winter.) Mt Baldy Rd is a very fast descent, so you can get down quickly, but it can be sketchy in places, especially with the very fast car traffic right beside you. It's not for the faint of heart. Also, I don't recommend this in the summer, because it's always hot on Baseline, etc., and it just drags on and on. Much better to be decend down from the elevation more gradually on GRR/GMR, IMO.


----------



## rloyola0426

I just moved to Glendora and am looking for some good rides. Right now I'm riding to Bonelli and back from my place on the corner of Grand and Gladstone, but I have been hearing a lot about GMR and would like to try it. Is it still closed to cars? Are there a bunch of motorcycles racing up and down as well as cars racing up and down. What is the average grade of climb? And what is the max grade? How far up is the guard shack that people say to turn around at?


----------



## il sogno

rloyola0426 said:


> I just moved to Glendora and am looking for some good rides. Right now I'm riding to Bonelli and back from my place on the corner of Grand and Gladstone, but I have been hearing a lot about GMR and would like to try it. Is it still closed to cars? Are there a bunch of motorcycles racing up and down as well as cars racing up and down. What is the average grade of climb? And what is the max grade? How far up is the guard shack that people say to turn around at?


I haven't ridden it in a while but iirc, on Glendora Mtn road it is not unusual to see gradients of 7%-9%. Especially at the bottom where there are switchbacks. HTH


----------



## rloyola0426

thank you, that info does help a lot. whay haven't you ridden it recently, is there a better ride out in that area? i would like alternates in case GMR proves to be too difficult for me or if i get turned off by racing motorcycles


----------



## il sogno

rloyola0426 said:


> thank you, that info does help a lot. whay haven't you ridden it recently, is there a better ride out in that area? i would like alternates in case GMR proves to be too difficult for me or if i get turned off by racing motorcycles


I live about 20 miles to the west from GMR and do most of my riding in the Santa Monica Mtns.


----------



## rloyola0426

oh well then that's a very good reason not to ride it...no use in commuting that far just for a ride, especially if you have climbs in that area as well.


----------



## old_fuji

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBjgDwxaguQ
watch out for those dudes, they don't take kindly to people harshing their stoke


----------



## il sogno

old_fuji said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBjgDwxaguQ
> watch out for those dudes, they don't take kindly to people harshing their stoke


Geez, he needs to adjust those brakes.


----------



## roadfix

GMR & GRR are completely open to Baldy Village. I realize this is an old thread but GMR has been open to traffic for close to 2 years now, after completing the major road repair work half way up.


----------



## grrlyrida

rloyola0426 said:


> I just moved to Glendora and am looking for some good rides. Right now I'm riding to Bonelli and back from my place on the corner of Grand and Gladstone, but I have been hearing a lot about GMR and would like to try it. Is it still closed to cars? Are there a bunch of motorcycles racing up and down as well as cars racing up and down. What is the average grade of climb? And what is the max grade? How far up is the guard shack that people say to turn around at?


The shack is 9 miles up from Sierra Madre. Baldy on the weekends is crowded w/ motorcyclists, extreme skate boarders, and Honda Civic car clubs. I've only done it 2x this year. But once you get on GRR, it becomes more peaceful w/ less traffic. There seems to be less traffic on angeles crest plus there are places for water and restrooms. You won't find that on GMR.


----------



## 1stmh

thanks - good to know.


----------



## Lola

grrlyrida said:


> The shack is 9 miles up from Sierra Madre. Baldy on the weekends is crowded w/ motorcyclists, extreme skate boarders, and Honda Civic car clubs. I've only done it 2x this year. But once you get on GRR, it becomes more peaceful w/ less traffic. There seems to be less traffic on angeles crest plus there are places for water and restrooms. You won't find that on GMR.


Did you do the ride to the village? Did you ride it alone or with others? Just curious since you are a girl....If you were with others, who? Maybe I've seen you up there if it was in the last couple of months.


----------



## grrlyrida

Lola said:


> Did you do the ride to the village? Did you ride it alone or with others? Just curious since you are a girl...If you were with others, who? Maybe I've seen you up there if it was in the last couple of months.


Hi Lola,

I didn't ride it alone. I rode w/ a few others. I rode with a guy I call the Mayor of Baldy we're training for the same ride so he's up there every week. You can't miss me. I the only one up there on a pink bike. We rode to the shack and 5 miles on GRR. However I ride from Silverlake to Mt. Wilson up Angeles Crest by myself. Next time I do Baldy it will probably be by myself during the week. Weekends are too busy for me. Doing AC again this weekend via Big Tujunga.


----------



## Lola

grrlyrida said:


> Hi Lola,
> 
> I didn't ride it alone. I rode w/ a few others. I rode with a guy I call the Mayor of Baldy we're training for the same ride so he's up there every week. You can't miss me. I the only one up there on a pink bike. We rode to the shack and 5 miles on GRR. However I ride from Silverlake to Mt. Wilson up Angeles Crest by myself. Next time I do Baldy it will probably be by myself during the week. Weekends are too busy for me. Doing AC again this weekend via Big Tujunga.


Wow, pink bike? I almost feel like I know you! Is this you?


----------



## Lola

BTW, this Mayor you speak of, is it the same tall dark handsome guy they call Mayor Beanz? I saw him out on Baldy Rd this morning. I've heard he has his own personal support chopper!


----------



## grrlyrida

Lola said:


> Wow, pink bike? I almost feel like I know you! Is this you?


Lola why do u show the fat @ss pic. U knw I complained to the mayor about that.  ok I forgot 2 mention I probably rode w/ u too. Have u been up there lately? I bagged it and ride AC for all my training. What rides have u been doing lately? As I said before ur my riding goal.


----------



## Lola

grrlyrida said:


> Lola why do u show the fat @ss pic. U knw I complained to the mayor about that.  ok I forgot 2 mention I probably rode w/ u too. Have u been up there lately? I bagged it and ride AC for all my training. What rides have u been doing lately? As I said before ur my riding goal.


Hehehehe! Still got it wrong. I am the one that took the pic. Not the gal that sat at the shack waiting. I use Lola cause I look like my mother and that's her nickname. I am really in touch with my fem side sometimes!


----------



## grrlyrida

Lola said:


> Hehehehe! Still got it wrong. I am the one that took the pic. Not the gal that sat at the shack waiting. I use Lola cause I look like my mother and that's her nickname. I am really in touch with my fem side sometimes!


No freaking way. I don't believe you.


----------



## Lola

Hehehe! I can't seem to log on the other forums since they did the maintenance thingy lastweek. Maybe be the end of the SART thread.Maybe my cheapo computer can't handle the new graphics or sumthin'

Got your message via email alert but can't log on to respond. Yeah, my Momma is Lola!.....And I look like her!


----------

